# Macbook Betrüger?



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

*Macbook Betrüger?*

hallo leute,

ich habe letztens ein angebot eines macbooks auf ebay gefunden und den ersteller kontaktiert. 
es handelt sich dabei um ein macbook pro 15" retina, 16gb ram und 768gb ssd.

dafür will er nur 700 euro haben! 
ich dachte mir schon das das unmöglich ist also habe ich kontakt aufgebaut. 

er schrieb mir, dass er bereits ein macbook hat und dieses einfach ohne große kompromisse günstig verkaufen will. 

er würde es mir zukommen lassen und wenn ich mit dem macbook einverstanden bin, könnte ich im nachhinein zahlen. 

ich könnte es innerhalb von 5 tagen wieder zurück nach augsburg senden.

meine frage,  soll ich einfach mal meine andresse angeben und es mir schicken lassen? ich habe angst das hinter der sache ein "profi-betrüger" steckt. 

aber er kann mir ja eigentlich nichts,  wenn er keine bankdaten oder sonstiges von mir hat oder wie habe ich das zu verstehen. 

bitte hier dringend um schnelle hilfe!


----------



## harl.e.kin (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Jo was soll passieren bei Vorabversand? Das einzige was möglich wär ist er schickst dir und zeigt dich dann als Dieb an.


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

wie soll er das denn machen? ich habe doch die beweis-emails von ihm?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*



Aaren schrieb:


> wie soll er das denn machen? ich habe doch die beweis-emails von ihm?


 
zieh die emails auf nen stick, falls ein virus in der mail ist, welcher die mail dann zerstört. am besten dann noch ein oder zwei antivirenprogramme drüberlaufen lassen, z.b avg antivir oder kaspersky.


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

werde ich auf jeden fall machen! 

als ich gefragt habe ob ich persönlich vorbeikommen kann meinte er noch zu mir das wenn ich heute kommen würde, das kein problem wäre aber er es schnell verkaufen möchte. 

das war aber nur eine rhetorische frage. ich wohne viel zu weit von augsburg weg.

würde es reichen wenn ich screenshots von den emails mache?

und gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit wie er mich mit der ganzen sache dennoch abzocken könnte?


----------



## Yassen (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Na klar ich schau mal hier Screenshot
Die absolut wasserdichte lösung ist eine Notar


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Wenn in den Mails keine Viren bzw. Trojaner enthalten waren, eher unwahrscheinlich bei Vorabversand und du ihm nicht genügend Daten übermittelt hast, sodas er sich als du ausgibt.


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

danke für den link! habe jetzt alles von meinem gmail konto fotografiert.

ich kann mir das macbook also zukommen lassen?


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

ihr macht euch gedanken... greif doch einfach zu, mehr als nen sack steine kann er dir doch nicht zuschicken.

wenn du das macbook hast, würde ich trotzdem checken, ob das nicht gestohlen ist, ein wenig stutzig macht einen der Preis schon.


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Anzeige in Englisch aber er soll in Augsburg wohnen? Hm...


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

ja habe ich mich auch gefragt aber was will er mir denn? ohne bankdaten kann er mich doch gsr nicht über den tisch ziehen?


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Hol dir nen Postfach bei der Post und lass es dahin schicken^^


----------



## Yassen (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Naja das haben sich schon manche gedacht. Ich würde mir mal die Serienummer zuschicken lassen dann kannst du bei Apple doch mal anfragen


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Selbst wenn er es wirklich bekommen sollte und dann feststellt das es geklaut wurde sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen. Ab zur Polizei damit. Er muss danach sicher nichts bezahlen.

Aber stutzig machen sollte es das da jemand VORAB versenden will..


----------



## rabe08 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Falls es Betrug ist - ich halte den Preis für unrealistisch, da selbst 1.700 € ein Schnäppchen wäre - könnte es wie folgt ablaufen:

- Du bestellst
- Verkäufer bestellt in einem Shop mit Dir als Lieferadresse
- Er bestellt auf Rechnung (eher unwahrscheinlich, machen bei unterschiedlicher Rechnungs- und Lieferadresse die meisten Shops nicht) 
- oder er bestellt unter Benutzung gestohlener Kreditkartendaten. So was soll es geben, habe ich gehört. Im Ernst, es gibt organisierte Kriminalität in Ländern östlich von uns, die fahren sehr unterschiedliche Maschen.
- Dir gefällt das Teil und Du behälst es.
- als anständiger Mensch bezahlst Du natürlich vereinbarungsgemäß. Vielleicht sogar per Western Union? Das wäre dann sogar eine anonyme Zahlung. Oder plötzlich sollst Du nicht an Deinen Kontakt überweisen, sondern einen "Bekannten". Google mal nach "Finanzagent".

Du meinst, Du hast kein Problem? Im besten Fall wird Dir geglaubt und Du bist nur Das Macbook und Dein Kohle los. Im mittleren Fall wirst Du angezeigt. Ggfs. Strafbefehl über x00 €. Oder das Hauptverfahren wird eröffnet und der Richter sagt Dir zum Schluß "Du willst mir erzählen, dass Du wirklich so blöd warst, die Story zu glauben?". Die formulieren das anders, z.B. "Gemäß allgemeiner Lebenserfahrung hätte dem Beklagten klar sein müssen..., von Gutgläubigkeit ist demzufolge nicht auszugehen...", ganz am Ende steht dann wahrscheinlich eine schmerzhafte Geldstrafe. Beide Varianten waren noch die "mittlere" Variante. 

Die böse Variante? Verurteilung wegen Hehlerei, vielleicht sogar über 90 Tagessätze = VORBESTRAFT...

Ich kann Dir von dem tollen Deal nur abraten.


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

nein nein. ich würde nicht per western union zahlen. wie wäre es denn am besten? per pay pal?


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Er hat gesagt er kann es abholen, also wird er es da haben.


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt er kann es abholen, also wird er es da haben.


 
Das wurde mir auch schonmal gesagt als ich etwas kaufen wollte. Und plötzlich kamen irgendwelche Gründe warum es doch nicht ginge ect. 

Der Satz "Abholung auch gerne" soll manchmal eben nur Vertrauen schaffen.


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt habe ich das bekommen. was will er mir damit sagen?


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Das du erst zahlen sollst bevor er es verschickt 

Das ist genau die Betrugsmasche mit Zahlservice wie Western Union ect.

FINGER WEG! MElden bei ebay nicht vergessen.


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

ja ist klar. so nicht. die rede war davon, dass ich im anschluss zahlen muss.


----------



## beren2707 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Allein die SSD ist ja schon fast so viel wert. Außerdem würde es mich stutzig machen, dass auf Englisch Konversation geführt wird, wenn der Gute doch in Augsburg wohnt - mMn absolut nicht seriös, ich würde die Finger davon lassen, ist mMn zu 100% ein Betrugsversuch. Ca. 1300€ unter Neupreis - ja nee, is kla.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

 netter Versuch. Erst sagt er zahl später, nun sollst du es einem Eskort-Service  k.A. was er grad mit escrow meint geben, die es dann nach Auslieferung und Bestätigung des Empfangs weitergeben. So wie "rabe08" es gesgat hat, "Finanzagent".



> - als anständiger Mensch bezahlst Du natürlich vereinbarungsgemäß. Vielleicht sogar per Western Union? Das wäre dann sogar eine anonyme Zahlung. Oder plötzlich sollst Du nicht an Deinen Kontakt überweisen, sondern einen "Bekannten". Google mal nach "Finanzagent".



p.s. *Der Mann scheint ein Betrüger zu sein: https://www.google.de/#hl=de&output...94,d.Yms&fp=f02b94735db86680&biw=1680&bih=946*!


----------



## rabe08 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Escrow heißt im Grunde Zug-um-Zug-Geschäft. Normalerweise versteht man darunter, dass man einen vertrauenswürdigen Dritten einschaltet. Standardablauf: Sender schickt die Ware, wenn Du Geld an Dritten gegeben hast. Du erhälst Ware und prüfst. Wenn alles klar, sagst Du das dem Dritten und der schickt Geld an Sender. Notare machen z.B. sowas oder sogenannte Freight Agents. Ist bei internationalen Geschäften Standard.

Hier meint es einfach: Nachnahme....

Implikation: Blos die Finger weg!


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Nur handelt es sich bei dem "escrow-service" sicherlich um einen Bekannten.


----------



## rabe08 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Merksatz, drucken und aufhängen:

Wenn ein Angebot zu gut aussieht, um war zu sein, ist es in der Regel auch nicht wahr.


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

ja ich weiß. das ist ja ein bekanntes problem bei ebay kleinanzeigen.  aber ich dachte ich hätte da echt einen schnapper gemacht


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Und wenn es fast wie ein Geschenk aussieht ist es ganz sicher nicht wahr


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*



Aaren schrieb:


> ja ich weiß. das ist ja ein bekanntes problem bei ebay kleinanzeigen.  aber ich dachte ich hätte da echt einen schnapper gemacht


 
Und genau auf sowas sind diese Betrüger aus.


----------



## Aaren (13. März 2013)

ich bedanke mich sehr bei euch! danke, dass ich durch euch nicht auf so was reingefallen bin. wenns was neues gibt sag ich bescheid!


----------



## ph1584 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Das ist Betrug! Die Masche gibts bei Autos seit Jahren. 

Du kaufst ein Auto per Internet (ebay, kleinanzeigen etc). Das Auto steht im Aus-/ Inland. Die Bezahlung läuft über eine Spedition. Diese hat auch eine Homepage und ist im (englischen,...) Firmenbuch eingetragen- ist aber alles gefälscht. Sobald du das Geld an die Spedition überweist ist alles weg. Hier fast das gleiche da der Versand bzw die Bezahlung über einen Dritten (Firma, Freund, etc) läuft. Selbe Masche.

FINGER WEG!!!

Hatte breuflich schon einiges mit solchen Typen zu tun. Das beste sind immer Schecks von Anbietern/Käufern aus England von einer britischen Bank welche in Spanien abgeschickt wurden. Die benutzen immer verschiedene Internetcafes und sind damit so gut wie unauffindbar.


----------



## Supeq (19. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Hier gibt es Tipps und Tricks wie man mit diesen Betrügern umgeht und sie auf ihrem Niveau schlägt:

419 Eater - The largest scambaiting community on the planet!


----------



## Metalic (19. März 2013)

*AW: Macbook Betrüger?*

Auch wenn hier das Meiste geklärt ist, lass auf jeden Fall die Finger davon. Bei dem Preis MUSS etwas falsch sein. 
Es wurde hier ja auch schon genannt. Der Kerl, der dir das verkaufen will wird das Ding höchstwahrscheinlich mit eine gestohlenen Kreditkarte auf deinen Namen kaufen. Du bekommst es, bist froh über dien Schnäppchen und überweist ihm das Geld auf ein Konto, das ebenfalls mit einem gefälschtem Ausweis erstellt wurde. Bevor sich der Apple-Shop bei dir meldet und die Anzeige wegen gestohlener Kreditkarte eintrudelt, hat dein Verkäufer schon lange das Konto geräumt.

Fazit: Du hast kein Macbook, du bist das Geld los. Du bist der Ansprechpartner für den Appleshop und du hast eine Anzeige am Hals. Wahrscheinlich wird es Strafrechtlich noch richtig einen auf den Deckel geben.


----------

